# Explain this to me (Ronaldo´s cars)



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If you can.
How can anyone with a conscience spend this money on a car, plus all the other cars he has.
Afraid my estimation of this guy has dropped as low as it can go.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-car-9-5million-Bugatti-La-Voiture-Noire.html


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> If you can.
> How can anyone with a conscience spend this money on a car, plus all the other cars he has.
> Afraid my estimation of this guy has dropped as low as it can go.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-car-9-5million-Bugatti-La-Voiture-Noire.html


It's all relative Jan, firstly it's not a large amount of money to him, secondly it's what rich folk do to out do other rich folk, thirdly he does give to charity to ease any pangs of conscience he has.

He was also convicted for tax fraud and given a trifling fine of €19m, so perhaps he used some of his hidden cash to purchase it. :surprise:

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2019/jan/22/ronaldo-fine-tax-fraud-case-madrid

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> It's all relative Jan, firstly it's not a large amount of money to him, secondly it's what rich folk do to out do other rich folk, thirdly he does give to charity to ease any pangs of conscience he has.
> 
> He was also a convicted for tax fraud and given a trifling fine of €19m, so perhaps he used some of his hidden cash to purchase it. :surprise:
> 
> Terry


Put it another way, no matter how much money you had, could you do that, with a clear conscience with all the needy people in this world, I'm sure I couldn´t.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

morning all from the sunny algarve

i used to have dealings with very wealthy people

mostly they do not own these cars they are on lease

which in a lot of country's they can of set this against tax

its the same with the actresses and their expensive dresses 

barry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

powerplus said:


> morning all from the sunny algarve
> 
> i used to have dealings with very wealthy people
> 
> ...


Don't you mean their *un*dresses. :grin2:

My late brother used to say, the girls went to the Cambridge midsummer ball in there _dresses evening straps_.:laugh:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Put it another way, no matter how much money you had, could you do that, with a clear conscience with all the needy people in this world, I'm sure I couldn´t.


I suspect anyone committing tax fraud doesn't really have much of a conscience to start with.

Pit the needy against the greedy and the greedy will always win unfortunately. Just look at the wealth divide in Britain. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

It’s a terrific investment, I doubt it will never see light of day from its garage. In 5 years time it’ll fetch £15m or more if he wanted to sell. I’d also reckon his tax fraud was bad advice from his financial advisers, it’s not as if a footballer is likely to understand too much about how to run finances. 

Today, high value motors are better than money in the bank. My former boss has a large fleet of cars, most of them never get out of the garage. He recently sold one that cost him £17,500 a number of years ago for £120,000. Try getting that sort of return from other investments.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Investment.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Investment.
> 
> Ray.


In his case AKA greed !

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sprinta said:


> It's a terrific investment, I doubt it will never see light of day from its garage. In 5 years time it'll fetch £15m or more if he wanted to sell. I'd also reckon his tax fraud was bad advice from his financial advisers, it's not as if a footballer is likely to understand too much about how to run finances.
> 
> Today, high value motors are better than money in the bank. My former boss has a large fleet of cars, most of them never get out of the garage. He recently sold one that cost him £17,500 a number of years ago for £120,000. Try getting that sort of return from other investments.


Wonder if he sacked his "advisers" ????


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That Bugatti is possibly the most ugly looking vulgar vehicle I have ever seen but Sprinta is right, it will only go up in value.

I like fast cars (I am not allowed them anymore though) but I prefer them to be discrete and understated. I'm thinking of putting a supercharged V8 in my tiny little Hynudai i10 or better still a turbo powered motorcycle engine or something, Maybe fit a nitro kit!  If for no other reason than the blow away the raft of Audi's.BMW's and high powered Chelsea tractors that think they own the road while pretending to Mrs D that I no longer have a hooligan vehicle.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How stoooopid some men can be, buy a car just to stand and look at it with their eyes going all twinkly because while they're looking it´s gone up in value :frown2: and when its resold he will still have so much money he won't know what to spend it on so he'll have to invest in something else. The little bit of money we have we don't know what to spend it on, but have to keep it just in case, he will never have to keep a bit by just in case and he´s only a bloody footballer, of course he doesn't do his own finances, he may not be able to read or count higher than the amount of goals he scores.
Now someone is going to tell me he entertains a lot of people well don't bother you will never persuade me, to me it´s quite abhorrent that a footballer should earn so much money. 
I was told years ago I was a communist when I made a similar remark, waddaya reckon, am I.

Our Forester cost quite a bit when we bought it at least 8 years ago, bet that's not gone up in value. >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> How stoooopid some men can be, buy a car just to stand and look at it with their eyes going all twinkly because while they're looking it´s gone up in value :frown2: and when its resold he will still have so much money he won't know what to spend it on so he'll have to invest in something else. The little bit of money we have we don't know what to spend it on, but have to keep it just in case, he will never have to keep a bit by just in case and he´s only a bloody footballer, of course he doesn't do his own finances, he may not be able to read or count higher than the amount of goals he scores.
> Now someone is going to tell me he entertains a lot of people well don't bother you will never persuade me, to me it´s quite abhorrent that a footballer should earn so much money.
> I was told years ago I was a communist when I made a similar remark, waddaya reckon, am I.
> 
> Our Forester cost quite a bit when we bought it at least 8 years ago, bet that's not gone up in value. >


Dont think your a commie Jan. Ive never had a problem with people making shed loads of money and still dont as there is always some kind of trickle down. At one point I was aspiring to be one of them. I would have to drive the car though rather than just keep it locked up. It would be wrapped round a lamppost in a week.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just seen an old 2CV trundle past with the rear door hanging on with gaffer tape!

Don't know how old or how much it cost new but it's probably worth more now!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Dont think your a commie Jan. Ive never had a problem with people making shed loads of money and still dont as there is always some kind of trickle down. At one point I was aspiring to be one of them. I would have to drive the car though rather than just keep it locked up. It would be wrapped round a lamppost in a week.


Ah, the old concept that the poor will benefit from the crumbs off the rich tables.

Unfortunately they've sussed out how to divert the crumbs to the Cayman Isles and poverty now increases. >

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It's not that I begrudge people *earning* money, it's how he earns it, what qualifications does he have other than kicking a ball straight?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> It's not that I begrudge people *earning* money, it's how he earns it, what qualifications does he have other than kicking a ball straight?


But Jan he can also bend it like a banana over or around a wall of players. :surprise: Goooooooooooal !


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And he's also good at consoling players that miss the goal and probably a few more tricks, but it's not worth thirty million euro's a year.😡


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> If you can.
> How can anyone with a conscience spend this money on a car, plus all the other cars he has.
> Afraid my estimation of this guy has dropped as low as it can go.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-car-9-5million-Bugatti-La-Voiture-Noire.html


It's his money, and the car was cheap (relatively), consider how much it will be worth in auction, his name on the log book probably doubled it's value


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's his money, and the car was cheap (relatively), consider how much it will be worth in auction, his name on the log book probably doubled it's value


I've already been told something similar by him indoors, still doesn't stop me objecting ( if that's the right word to use) to all the money a mere football player earns, sheer madness to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree, Jan but if you could play like him, and Juventus offered you that kind of money, would you say no? it's like directors pay, market forces.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

He is also a shrewd investor and has a multi million hotel in Monaco for his old age.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> He is also a shrewd investor and has a multi million hotel in Monaco for his old age.
> 
> Ray.


Praps I'll write to him and tell him I'm already old age and can I use his hotel f.o.c. until he needs it>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Ah, the old concept that the poor will benefit from the crumbs off the rich tables.
> 
> Unfortunately they've sussed out how to divert the crumbs to the Cayman Isles and poverty now increases. >
> 
> Terry


Well I suppose I was thinking about the wealthy duffers that live around here and there are plenty of them but to be fair a lot of them are tight as a gnats chuff. Daft old Aristos in stately homes running around in battered Landrovers drinking Sloe Gin and shooting anything that looks fluffy or has feathers (careful what sort of jacket you put on). Ive made a few quid out of some of them though I suppose and I guess they employ some of the local peasants.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

https://www.football-stadiums.co.uk/articles/footballs-highest-paid-players/

Where does all this money come from? How ever much does it cost to go to a footie match these days?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

JanHank said:


> I've already been told something similar by him indoors, still doesn't stop me objecting ( if that's the right word to use) to all the money a mere football player earns, sheer madness to me.


He is arguably not just a "mere" footballer but one of the best ever and as such commands an excellent remuneration in a sport that can be ended in one bad tackle. The likes of him and Messi and Beckham will always be paid a massive amount of money as they attract not only spectators but also sponsors and big business interests.

I am of the opinion that if you have a talent in this world and can make money then get out and do it.

Then spend it on whatever you fancy and put 2 fingers up to anyone who says they shouldn't.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sprinta said:


> He is arguably not just a "mere" footballer but one of the best ever and as such commands an excellent remuneration in a sport that can be ended in one bad tackle. The likes of him and Messi and Beckham will always be paid a massive amount of money as they attract not only spectators but also sponsors and big business interests.
> 
> I am of the opinion that if you have a talent in this world and can make money then get out and do it.
> 
> Then spend it on whatever you fancy and put 2 fingers up to anyone who says they shouldn't.


Your getting too serious about this Splinter.😁


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You started it your Gertness.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You started it your Gertness.


Yes, been quite a conversational piece so far hasn´t it, not much else going on today.

I also posted about the disappearing wild life, just shows ta go ya what's more interesting to men, footie or the world they live in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not on here


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not on here


Whats not on here?
Oh I see, not a lot going on on this forum, but maybe on others, gotcha.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When I am a famous rock star worth two hundred million I wont forget all you peasants. Oh no! Ill sit there in my Throne made of solid gold and diamonds surrounded by young scantily clad maidens feeding me Cavier, cheese and Leffe Rituel going Mwhahahaaaaaaa, "Let them eat cake! Or summat. :thefinger:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You'll get fat...………………….. ooooppsss.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> When I am a famous rock star worth two hundred million I wont forget all you peasants. Oh no! Ill sit there in my Throne made of solid gold and diamonds surrounded by young scantily clad maidens feeding me Cavier, cheese and Leffe Rituel going Mwhahahaaaaaaa, "Let them eat cake! Or summat. :thefinger:


That's something I won't be benefiting from then unless a miricawl happens and you get discovered soon.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Some time ago the Government decided to limit the number of non-EU immigrants to 25000 (I think, but any other number can be used to the same effect!).

That [email protected] J Vine held a discussion and vote on "who would be the last person allowed in" if 24,999 had already been admitted.
He offered 4 choices: an American nuclear physicist, an Indonesian care-home worker, an Indian chef or a Brazilian footballer.

Given that I'm posting on this thread, it might come as no surprise that the footballer won. That's what some folk see as important.

Gordon

Thank goodness the Home Secretary was useless at maintaining her policy!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Can any Home Secretary maintain a policy? 🤐


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is not a polly tickle thread you lot

Watch it or I may have to take action.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok granny furry knickers.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just for you Jan if you come into a few €s (and possibly for two of our members planning new houses) :-D. :-D

http://news.sky.com/story/golden-toilet-by-cattelan-to-be-installed-at-blenheim-palace-11709954

Terry


----------

